# Color changing coat? (Pics added)



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

So, I've been reading about copper deficiencies and other things that cause color change, but it seems like all of that causes the goat to lose pigmentation.

My little boy Walter is gaining color. He used to only have a couple silver/gray spots along his back and face. Now he's getting a big circular spot on his side, and his neck is darkening up, and up towards his head, and a couple more spots are appearing on his spine.

I'm not worried, but is that common in mostly white goats? Did he HAVE a deficiency of some kind and is now getting over it so that as he's growing in his coat he's turning more how he should have been...? 

I'm all curious now.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Color changing coat?*

How old is he? If he is young I've noticed as kids get older they will develop new colors(spots usually) in their coat


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Color changing coat?*

Sweet. He's about 3 months old, give or take. The breeder never gave me his dob. (No big surprise there, given everything.)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Color changing coat?*

I would have to see a picture of him to get a good idea. I've heard of some kids with moon spots that darkened in color as they got older that you couldn't see when they were born. Otherwise, spots can be caused by a copper deficiency which can turn spots an almost red color. But silver/grey sound like moon spots to me.


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Color changing coat?*

Well, he's solid white, and developing blackish gray spots in patches of stark white. I'll get some pics here in a bit.


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Color changing coat?*

Here we go...

Okay so while I was taking pics I also noticed he's getting brand new brown color in a streak across his eyes where it used to be white. I rubbed at it and got it wet (mom spit removes everything, doncha know) and rubbed at it again but no - it's not dirt, it's fur color. 

The silver coming in up his neck and along the back of his head is new too.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

It looks to be his first shed. A lot of times white goats change color after their first shed.


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh good. 

I was kind of hoping he'd get more color as he got older. So I suppose it's just sit back and watch time. He has been blowing his coat like CRAZY the past couple weeks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, it does look a lot like he's starting to shed. Sometimes light markings like that won't show up as a kid, but once they shed out their first or second summer some markings will become more noticable. Doesn't look like he has any skin issues going on though. :thumb:


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah I take good care of his coat.  I go out there every couple of days and brush the goats down completely. Walter likes to come inside sometimes, and if I take a shower he screams until I let him in too, so he gets his fair share of baths. lol


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

He looks like such a doll!

And a pampered one at that


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh he is pampered to death... That's the baby goat that spent his first three weeks with us living in the house... Sleeping in the bed with us and the dogs, sharing meals (literally), and being a house pet...

He's upset he has to live outside, and if only he felt like being potty trained, he'd still be an inside pet! lol


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

he is adorable! love the close up of his face!!


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you, Walter is the goat that really cemented my love of goats. He's a little puppydog.


----------

